# 7wt & 9wt vs. 6wt and 8wt



## birdyshooter

To be honest, it just depends on the rods you have and what you line them with. Numbers don’t mean a whole lot these days. A fast 6wt that needs a 7.5wt line for your liking is not really a 6wt. So my question would be what is your current gear not providing?


----------



## fotofinish

Don't think it matters, one weight up or down can be just variation in rods. Enjoy what what you have.


----------



## sjestok

birdyshooter said:


> To be honest, it just depends on the rods you have and what you line them with. Numbers don’t mean a whole lot these days. A fast 6wt that needs a 7.5wt line for your liking is not really a 6wt. So my question would be what is your current gear not providing?


I guess the issue I'm having currently, being limited to just one rod, and it being a 9wt, is that it just feels too heavy for a good deal of applications I use it for. Fish in pretty clear conditions a lot and the 9wt just feels like it can spooks fish too much with how big the line is in the clear water. Also, not providing enough finesse in some more close quarters situations, like back in the mangroves. Doesn't quite feel like the generalist rod weight that I was initially getting it for when I first started fly fishing a couple years back, and as I get better with casting, it just feels like too much rod. Hence why I'm considering stepping down to an 8 weight for bigger fish and a 6 weight for smaller fish or when I need a little more finesse and fine placing of flies for the spooky, clear water fish.


----------



## birdyshooter

What 9wt rod/line are you working with? It could be as simple as a line change to give you what you’re after.


----------



## sjestok

Currently working with a Lamson SS paired with Airflo Gulf Redfish. Looking at it, the 9wt Gulf Redfish has the same grain weight as a 10wt. Could be as simple as that.


----------



## birdyshooter

sjestok said:


> Currently working with a Lamson SS paired with Airflo Gulf Redfish. Looking at it, the 9wt Gulf Redfish has the same grain weight as a 10wt. Could be as simple as that.


There ya go.


----------



## Michael T

I just switched to Airflo Gulf Redfish on my Lamson SS 8 wt and can tell the difference in size of the line and presentation from the SA Grand Slam I switched from. I'll be adjusting lines based on where and how I am fishing in a given day. That may be a simple solution to your problem. 

Or you can have fun and build a 7 wt outfit for other situations.


----------



## mro

sjestok said:


> is that it just feels too heavy for a good deal of applications I use it for.
> 
> the 9wt just feels like it can spooks fish too much with how big the line is in the clear water.
> 
> Also, not providing enough finesse in some more close quarters situations


If you go with an 8, cast it first to be sure it's not as "heavy" as your 9.
Depending on what I'm after (trout/reds/snook) I use a 7 unless the wind starts to blow to much for the 7 or the size of the fish are 10+ pounds. You can land a pretty good size fish on a 9 but over 40 pounds you generally have to exhaust them just to get to the leader. I used my 6 wt for a short time until I hooked up a jack.
I use a very fast action 5 for bones, again going up as needed for the wind.

As fer finesse, it's not the rod but the cast. 
I can cast my 12 (50 feet or so) so that *the line stops while still in the air and the fly/leader drops into the water*.
If I through it 70 feet I'm using a lot of force so I usually place the fly where I think the fish is going to be 8 to 10 feet in there path, still doesn't "slam into the water" but were not talking floating like butterfly..
Pretty hard to finesse a shot under the mango's if your side arming it with any rod.
I'd mention my 8 but I haven't seen it since my older daughter took a liking to it


----------



## fatman

I vote for the 7wt


----------



## dbrady784

I mean, many solutions have been given above. Bottom line is are you trying to spend money or nah? The reality of it is how often your throwing a fly rod.


----------



## Champ Warren

I have Sage 10, 8, 6, and 5 weight rods - all made for salt water. Mostly chase redfish in Texas. I use the 5 weight 95% of the time in all wind conditions and keep coming back to it. Have some fun with a light weight rod!


----------



## finbully

If I had just one fly rod for FL, it would be an 8wt.


----------



## Shadowcast

I roll with a 6, 8, and 11. I have found that anything I can do with a 7....I can do with a 6 wt. I like to go with a lighter set up especially in the winter when I'm dropping down to 8# tippets for reds in TB. The I find my 8 wt. ends up being reserved for dock light fishing for snook and poons.....juvenile poons in the river.....or throwing topwater flies around the mangroves during the warmer months. If I could throw my 6 for everything I would. During the warmer months the 6 does beach snook duty, open flats sight fishing, and anything else in between. The 11 is for the big poons. When you find a line/rod combo that makes life easier....that's what you roll with, regardless of what weight they are. Mine is the Lamson SS rods and Monic Henley Phantom Tip lines.


----------



## Merkexpress

As some folks have mentioned above you will likely not notice much difference between a 6-7wt or a 8-9wt. When I first started fly fishing I was always told to stick to either even or odd numbers. 2,4,6,8 or 3,5,7,9 etc. however... now that I started building my own rods... that theory has gone out the window lol. Best thing IMO would be test cast to see if you can find exactly the action you’re looking for.


----------



## ifsteve

The answer is just really specific to the fishing one does. Now that said, my thoughts are as follows.

1. I actually prefer a 7 and 9 over a 6 and 8. I can adjust to a lighter application by using a longer leader and smaller flies. And I can throw a larger fly with a 9 a bit easier than an 8.
2. You already have a 9 so its cheaper to add a 7 than to sell the 9 and buy a 6 and an 8.
3. The answer down the road is probably a 6, 7, 9, and 11 so get the 7 and you are half way home!


----------



## Hank

A lot of modern rods are 3/4 to a full size heavier than they are marked. Whatever true to standard weight line casts well on the rod is the true line weight of the given rod. If you’re throwing a line that actually measures a 10, you’re fishing a 10. That Redfish line also probably has a lot of its weight up front for throwing weighted flies. That just makes it less delicate and heavier feeling because it is.

I’d try a 9 wt bonefish type line on your current rod and see if that helped with a more gentle delivery. If that helps, great. Then I’d look at a 7 wt rod as a complement to the 9. If you like the 9, look at the same rod model in a 7. It might be nice to have similar feel in both outfits.


----------



## fishnpreacher

Given that I have nowhere near the experience as most of the guys here, I find that there is more difference in feel between a 5 and 6 weight as opposed to a 8 and 9 weight. The argument to stay odd weight or even weight is valid, to me, over 7wt. Over 7wt staying all odd or all even makes more sense. Below a 7wt there is more difference in weights, get as many as you can afford.
If you have a 9wt, drop to a 7wt, then add an 11 later for stud fish. A 7wt is not too big to throw streamers and such for freshwater trout, is heavy enough for most bass fishing, and will handle most inshore salt. Still, an 8wt is a standard go-to.
In the end, try before you buy! Get thee to ye olde fly shop, and cast thy line.


----------



## Charles Hadley

Keep the 9 and buy a 6.good gap between the two for nice calm conditions and with smallish flies and one rod for throwing meat at large fish or battling the wind.


----------



## Tdekle2

Seems like adding a 7wt to your 9 wt is a legitimate path. As a point of reference, I have Helios 3D rods in 7, 8 and 9 weights. I have found the Rio Bonefish Quick Shooter to be the best line for me in saltwater on the 8wt and 9wt. I use Rio Gold on my 7wt with a very light weight Lamson reel due to the type of fishing (more freshwater and smaller flies).

IMO - My 7 wt is a "more fun" version of the 8 wt. The 9 wt seems to be a different tool for different applications . . . . more wind, bigger flies, etc. My 9 feels heavier, but it's probably due more to the bigger reel and heavier line.

I totally agree that throwing the various options before you buy is the way to go.

Best of luck!!!


----------



## GladesFlyFishing

sjestok said:


> Currently working with a Lamson SS paired with Airflo Gulf Redfish. Looking at it, the 9wt Gulf Redfish has the same grain weight as a 10wt. Could be as simple as that.


Try the Redfish/Bonefish Airflo. The Gulf Redfish 9WT is actually an 11WT. And I got that info from someone at Airflo.


----------



## gandolf

currently rocking the lamson ss series, 7wt and 11wt, getting the 9wt next. i found where i am the 7wt is ideal for fish looking on the smaller size and can handle pretty much anything on the bigger sized for reds and snook. 11wt obviously for them beach cruisers. 9wt im thinking will be ideal of yoking fish out of docks and pilings for more stopping power typically for some big snook and tarpon 20-40lb range.
i did the 6,8,10 and decided to go 7,9,11 more of my style where i am fishing.

good luck on your choices


----------



## sjestok

Wow, this got a lot of responses! Thanks everyone for the input! Got a lot to consider now... I really don’t mind spending the money to completely change the quiver, and seeing that I’m already searching for the possible 7wt, I don’t find it to be an issue. Plus, I could probably 1:1 swap for when selling the 9wt, so possibly no money spent there. But I’ll do some hard thinking this weekend about the direction I want to take it. Thanks everyone! Also, @gandolf , if I choose to sell the 9wt Lamson SS I have, I could sell it to you!


----------



## timogleason

Love my 7s. my fave weight rod for most of my inshore fishing in FL.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

You guys make me spend more damn money...


----------



## Gatorbig

Damn yall quit buying up all the lamson ss rods!


----------



## tailwalk

I really like my 7. And 8. And 9. And 6. And... 😀

Try a lighter line on your 9 before you decide though. Unless of course you're like the rest of us and you want one (or more) of everything. Also, test cast a bunch of rods with varying actions if you can.


----------



## hillcharl

Lines are cheaper than rods. Play around with a couple of different lines and see if you like what the 9 wt does with them. The right line for the rod makes a HUGE difference!


----------



## Pudldux

What really matters is the weight of fly you are throwing. You can easily handle large fish on lighter weight rods with the proper techniques, but very difficult to throw a heavy crab pattern with anything less than a 9 (for example).


----------



## Rooster

I was an “even weight” (4, 6, 8, 10 wt.) guy for many years until I got a deal on a 9 wt. shop demo rod. I must say that I do love my 9 wt. tho...

Why not a 12? Cause I don’t think I’m man enough anymore to fight 12 wt. Species. Also, got tired of explaining those low abdomen bruises to my wife. Tho at this point she probably wouldn’t care anymore...


----------



## Ben Sheppard

The 9 is nice when it is windy. It is very nice then the fish is large and wants to get under the mangroves. Lastly, the newer 9 rods weigh less


----------



## Jim A

I agree with t. The above.


----------



## sjestok

GladesFlyFishing said:


> Try the Redfish/Bonefish Airflo. The Gulf Redfish 9WT is actually an 11WT. And I got that info from someone at Airflo.


Do you know off the top of your head if the Airflo Bonefish is true to size? Or is it like half a size up?


----------



## sjrobin

Most six wt rods in a model line have a more gradual flex than the heavier rods. Above six wt the rods in a model line will usually have the same flex. So everyone should have a six wt in the quiver for lighter presentations and open loops. Seven through twelve wt just select for the size of the fly and fish.


----------



## Jason M

I'd get the 6wt. Realistically that's perfectly fine inshore for everything but big jacks and cobia. 

Keep the 9 for those bigger fish.


----------



## Wyfly

Building a quiver is such a matter of personal choice and also how deep your pockets are. However with that being said. The main factors I would look at are where you fish, how big of flies are you throwing and what species you intend on targeting. I can say without hesitation if you spend time chasing skinny water “slot” redfish a 6wt will do everything you want. Unless it’s super windy then at that point I’d skip the 7wt altogether and go straight to 8 or 9.


----------



## Ben Sheppard

Also consider the release of the fish. Each species fights differently. We play and handle each fish so that it can be safely released. I have been fishing with guys who use a really small rod to extend the play of the fish. The fish then takes a very long time to revive. It was not good. At the other end you don’t use a 10wt on trout.
Let us use balance to enjoy fishing and return healthy fish


----------



## gandolf

sjestok said:


> Wow, this got a lot of responses! Thanks everyone for the input! Got a lot to consider now... I really don’t mind spending the money to completely change the quiver, and seeing that I’m already searching for the possible 7wt, I don’t find it to be an issue. Plus, I could probably 1:1 swap for when selling the 9wt, so possibly no money spent there. But I’ll do some hard thinking this weekend about the direction I want to take it. Thanks everyone! Also, @gandolf , if I choose to sell the 9wt Lamson SS I have, I could sell it to you!


Let me know how much my dude!


----------



## Mud Poodle

sjestok said:


> Currently in the process of adjusting my quiver. At the moment, I only have a 9wt and looking to get a 7wt rod as another rod in the arsenal. At the moment, having trouble deciding if this is the path I actually want to take. So, I want to hear it from y'all. Should I keep the trend that I'm going for now, or fully adjust to a 6wt and 8wt setup? I know the 8wt is the bread and butter rod weight in Florida, where I'm fishing, and a lot of people love the 6wt as a good, light backup rod weight. Open to all suggestions. Thanks!


Ask 10 you’ll get 10 different answers / opinions on this one. I grew up fishing in south Fla but now live in Savannah ga. My go to is always a 7wt. I have the whole quiver but love the 7. Favorite rod has always been the G Loomis 2 piece GLX which is no longer made. The cross current is a good substitute. Also take a look at Scott. I’ve always gravitated to a fast action but again everyone has their preferences.


----------



## mro

tailwalk said:


> Unless of course you're like the rest of us and you want one (or more) of everything.


I've never sold one of my rods although I have given a couple away (not counting what I gave my ole man).
AS of today I've one antique, and three vintage rods. I still use two of the vintage rods now and then.
Took me almost thirty years to get all the rods I have today and while they do not get used the same they all have their special places where I get the most enjoyment partly because of the particular rod in hand.

Moral of the story is that I'd keep the 9, as it has a legitimate place for it's use (especially in Florida and the south) and supplant it with what I think would be my next best rod, which down the road I might find that I "need" another one


----------



## jay redfisher

sjestok said:


> I guess the issue I'm having currently, being limited to just one rod, and it being a 9wt, is that it just feels too heavy for a good deal of applications I use it for. Fish in pretty clear conditions a lot and the 9wt just feels like it can spooks fish too much with how big the line is in the clear water. Also, not providing enough finesse in some more close quarters situations, like back in the mangroves. Doesn't quite feel like the generalist rod weight that I was initially getting it for when I first started fly fishing a couple years back, and as I get better with casting, it just feels like too much rod. Hence why I'm considering stepping down to an 8 weight for bigger fish and a 6 weight for smaller fish or when I need a little more finesse and fine placing of flies for the spooky, clear water fish.


Just my preference but I own 4 eight weights and 2 6 weights. Not to mention my 4 and 5 wt trout rods.I gave my 7 weight away to a newbie friend. The 8 and 6 will get it done for everything in Everglades national park including tarpon up to 40 lbs,I don’t fish for the adults. I’ve fished Everglades for 50 years and an 8 and a 6 does it all for me. My personal preference, others may prefer a 9 and a 7. Try a few friends outfits and see what you like best.


----------



## jay.bush1434

I like to move up or down by 2 rod weights. I happened to have started with an 8wt so I went to a 6 and up to a 10, then 12wt. I also have a 4wt for sweetwater stuff. I'm fishing for reds and sheepies most of the time so my primary set up is a 6wt. I have mulitples of most of my set ups, same weights but different rods as the different rods have different characteristics. Yes I'm a bit of a gear whore but I also have fly fish enough and try enough different gear that I know what I like.
Anyway, if you have the 9, get a 7 and then an 11.


----------



## Rocksteady1

I always try to think what specific role I’m going to be using a specific rod for. I have a 4wt glass that I use specifically for dries with native small trout. I use both an orvis Helios 3, 7 wt and 8wt. The 7wt is their F model the 8 is the D. I interchange lines for these two for reds and specks. Punching thru wind or sometimes pushing around sinking line maybe use 8 but floating easy shots feeding fish maybe use the 7. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Miles813

I have a 7 wt NRX and 9 and 11 wt SS Lamsons. I feel it covers the range of situations here in Tampa Bay pretty well, but I am going to start filling the gaps, starting with an 8 wt (maybe Helios 4 on the 27th?).


----------



## Wyfly

Curious as to what you you know about the H4 dropping?


----------



## Miles813

Wyfly said:


> Curious as to what you you know about the H4 dropping?


They posted on their social media that they are announcing a new rod on 7.28.21 (it was typo me writing 27 in earlier post). Tom has been hinting about the H4 so I assume that is it.


----------



## Ben Sheppard

I am in agreement with smackdaddy, this discussion is gonna cost me more gear. Learning lots from the perspectives presented. The thoughts on changing lines and listening to your brain tell you how you like casting the various rods/lines. I have rehearsed some of the logic so I may do my best presentation to my wife for new line and new rod


----------



## spc7669

Rod weights don’t tell me a lot anymore. I had a TFO mini mag that was supposed to be a 9 but could throw 12 weight tarpon line easy. If I had a 9 like you, I’d cast a bunch of 6’s and 7’s and find one that has the action you want. I wouldn’t get an 8. Depending on the rod, you could effectively duplicate what you have now and see no benefit in variety.


----------



## Rocksteady1

Miles813 said:


> They posted on their social media that they are announcing a new rod on 7.28.21 (it was typo me writing 27 in earlier post). Tom has been hinting about the H4 so I assume that is it.


Why do they do this to me!! My wife thinks i have too many rods as it is.


----------



## mro

Rocksteady1 said:


> Why do they do this to me!! My wife thinks i have too many rods as it is.


Never had that problem 
If it had popped up I'd have opened the closet door in our bedroom and pointed to my measly space verses hers and probably would have made a remark about her shoe and purse collections. If you think the cost of a new reel or rod is excessive you should get a gander on what women will pay for those...


----------



## permitchaser

My little rod for rainbows or pan fish is my 5. I never use it anymore. Then I go to 7,8,9,10. My 7,8 are for carp and strippers. If I lived in Florida I wouldn't own a 6


----------



## Rocksteady1

So apparently its just another blackout edition for the helios. And a couple odd build sizes. I have an 8wt 9ft distance model. Not sure the 8.5 ft would be any difference.


----------



## Sonny Palma Sola

Me thinks you should have them all!


----------



## Miles813

So I was originally in the odd camp, but after deciding that I needed something more progressive than the two fast rods I currently have at 7 wt and 9 wt, I added a T&T Exocett in 8 wt for those shorter, lighter presentation shots.


----------



## sjrobin

For most fly rod builders, there is a larger difference in flex point action between 6wt blanks and any heavier blanks up to 10wt. The 7wt to 10wt blanks usually flex the same across a product line. The 6wt is very good for delivering a soft cast to shallow fish in calm conditions. If using the 6wt in salt, pair it with a 7/8 reel.


----------



## Fliesbynight

Miles813 said:


> So I was originally in the odd camp, but after deciding that I needed something more progressive than the two fast rods I currently have at 7 wt and 9 wt, I added a T&T Exocett in 8 wt for those shorter, lighter presentation shots.



That's interesting. I started with an 8wt as an all around for my home waters and went the the even numbers because I didnt see the need for each weight. 

I recently added a 7wt to my arsenal of 6wt through 10wt because it is a 10 footer and it was a really good deal, and my wife was shopping for clothes so I wandered into the Orvis outlet. Serves her right. She knows I cant go in there without adult supervision. 

Funny how you build on where you start. 

How do you like the Exocet?


----------



## permitchaser

You can't have to many fly rods and you have to match them with reels. I have a 10/11 reel that's getting lonely. That means I need an 11 cause I already have a 10 and 12. Just don't know what I'd use a n 11 for


----------



## attitudeindicator

I tend to power yank my flies out of the trees sometimes… having a backup rod is going to save my ass… I vote buy another rod 😁


----------



## mro

permitchaser said:


> You can't have to many fly rods and you have to match them with reels. I have a 10/11 reel that's getting lonely. That means I need an 11 cause I already have a 10 and 12. Just don't know what I'd use a n 11 for


If using a floating line on your main rod, have a different type of line on the second rod, or a different type of fly...

BTW
If you eventually get to the point that you've got a rod for every occasion, 
it's time to get multiply rods of your favorites.


----------



## scissorhands

I'm an even number guy 6,8,10 and 12 wts, but you gotta have that one weirdo 9wt. permit rod too.


----------



## permitchaser

5,7,8,9,10,12,13


----------



## SilverKing

sjestok said:


> Currently in the process of adjusting my quiver. At the moment, I only have a 9wt and looking to get a 7wt rod as another rod in the arsenal. At the moment, having trouble deciding if this is the path I actually want to take. So, I want to hear it from y'all. Should I keep the trend that I'm going for now, or fully adjust to a 6wt and 8wt setup? I know the 8wt is the bread and butter rod weight in Florida, where I'm fishing, and a lot of people love the 6wt as a good, light backup rod weight. Open to all suggestions. Thanks!


Why not get them all? Ha ha ha


----------



## mpk1996

That waterworks 9wt I believe is an ultra fast rod. So it may cast diff than a fast or something else. Have you swapped a few lines on it? I know the feel on my 8wt changed quite a bit going from a airflo tropical punch to a Rio flats pro. I also have a lamson colbalt in a 6wt and it’s feel has changed going from a SA grand slam to a Rio summer redfish.

I would play with a few lines and see if you can get the 9 to be where you want. I would still get a 6 though as I think it should be good for reds on the east coast of fl and even some close flats bonefish stuff.

I think the 8/9 are pretty close and the brand/model of rod, in combo with the line could change the feel as much as anything. So say a 9 G loomis NRX+ may be perfect for you, even if you don’t like your current 9. Or an 8 in the cobalt. Or the 9 you have with a different line and/or leader setup (have you tried a 12’ leader to see if it lands the fly the way you want?)


----------



## Fish N’ Chips

Charles Hadley said:


> Keep the 9 and buy a 6.good gap between the two for nice calm conditions and


What he said. I use 6 wt Sector with Airflo Gulf Red and it’s a cannon. Then use true grain Grand Slam with my 9 Sector still a cannon but lighter presentation and helps it get through the wind a little easier.


----------



## ShaggyPalm

I would just get a 6. I fished an 8wt for everything until I got the 6 and now if I can I use that everytime. In the cases where you need to throw something bigger the 9wt is all good.


----------



## Snappa

You're making a mistake thinking about the rod weight. The line weight that the rod can throw is dictated by the fly it needs to turn over. If fishing heavy flies then you need a heavy line. If you're throwing unweighted streamers you can turn it over with a 5 wt. I'll get crap for saying this, but there's almost no fish that swims that you can land on a 9 wt that you can't also land on a 5 wt. Not saying to underline yourself, but rather to base your line/rod weight on the fly you're trying to cast and not get hung up on big fish needing big heavy rods.


----------



## jimmythehook

fotofinish said:


> Don't think it matters, one weight up or down can be just variation in rods. Enjoy what what you have.


Yes, would recommend experimenting with different lines on a specific rod. Line weight and taper will change the feel and performance on most rods and will save you some money.


----------



## phfstuart

Great Post and info. I am in the same situation as you. I have one Saltwater rod, 9wt Sage and I am considering a 6 or a 7. Chico Fernandez had a good article in Salt magazine( I think that is where I read it) about this subject. I mostly use mine for bonefish so trying to decide between 6 and 7 then make my 9wt a permit rod.


----------



## The Fin

sjestok said:


> I guess the issue I'm having currently, being limited to just one rod, and it being a 9wt, is that it just feels too heavy for a good deal of applications I use it for. Fish in pretty clear conditions a lot and the 9wt just feels like it can spooks fish too much with how big the line is in the clear water. Also, not providing enough finesse in some more close quarters situations, like back in the mangroves. Doesn't quite feel like the generalist rod weight that I was initially getting it for when I first started fly fishing a couple years back, and as I get better with casting, it just feels like too much rod. Hence why I'm considering stepping down to an 8 weight for bigger fish and a 6 weight for smaller fish or when I need a little more finesse and fine placing of flies for the spooky, clear water fish.


Sounds like you are talking yourself out of the 9wt. and into the 8! Go the 6/8 route and just keep the 9! You can buy an extra spool for the reel currently holding the 9 wt. line and load it with the 8wt.


----------



## NYCFLY

Has anyone tried out the TFO Axiom II-X in the 6wt? I want to take an extra rod for the everglades besides my SAGE Xi2 9wt. And I have been checking out Flip Pallot talking about this being the perfect rod for the glades.


----------



## richarde206

sjestok said:


> I guess the issue I'm having currently, being limited to just one rod, and it being a 9wt, is that it just feels too heavy for a good deal of applications I use it for. Fish in pretty clear conditions a lot and the 9wt just feels like it can spooks fish too much with how big the line is in the clear water. Also, not providing enough finesse in some more close quarters situations, like back in the mangroves. Doesn't quite feel like the generalist rod weight that I was initially getting it for when I first started fly fishing a couple years back, and as I get better with casting, it just feels like too much rod. Hence why I'm considering stepping down to an 8 weight for bigger fish and a 6 weight for smaller fish or when I need a little more finesse and fine placing of flies for the spooky, clear water fish.


A 9 weight in your neck of the woods is a jack of all trades; fits most circumstances pretty well, but not a particular circumstance really well. A friend of mine who is a legit world angler (sailfish in Costa Rica, tarpon in the Keys, 6-8 weeks in Christmas Island, and trout fishing here and there in AK, etc, during the year is a pretty typical calendar for him) once told me 9 weights didn't really work for him for precisely what you described. He felt that if he was in a situation that required a rod heavier than an 8 weight, he felt jumping right to a 10 made more sense than the incremental increase to a 9.


----------



## richarde206

Shadowcast said:


> Mine is the Lamson SS rods and Monic Henley Phantom Tip lines.


Are your 6, 8, and 11 all the Lamson SS rods? I haven't come across any in our area, but I did wiggle test a 6, and it seemed a much stouter rod than it is described online. I wish I could cast a few of these Lamson sticks.


----------



## Shadowcast

richarde206 said:


> Are your 6, 8, and 11 all the Lamson SS rods? I haven't come across any in our area, but I did wiggle test a 6, and it seemed a much stouter rod than it is described online. I wish I could cast a few of these Lamson sticks.


I actually have a 7wt Velocity, 8wt Cobalt, and 11wt SS now.


----------



## btpeck14

NYCFLY said:


> Has anyone tried out the TFO Axiom II-X in the 6wt? I want to take an extra rod for the everglades besides my SAGE Xi2 9wt. And I have been checking out Flip Pallot talking about this being the perfect rod for the glades.


I've got a 6wt TFO Axiom II-X that I fish regularly for striped bass in Massachusetts. It's a great rod. I fish a river/marsh area mostly so it's not just throwing long casts all the time. The rod is great at both short and long distances and the accuracy is solid. Take some time and find a line you like best. I ended up with a line that is 175 grains for the first 30', which is a 6.5wt line. But other than casting, the rod has plenty of backbone to handle large fish too.


----------



## ruddyduck

NYCFLY said:


> Has anyone tried out the TFO Axiom II-X in the 6wt? I want to take an extra rod for the everglades besides my SAGE Xi2 9wt. And I have been checking out Flip Pallot talking about this being the perfect rod for the glades.


I have the Axiom II-X 6wt that I use for light saltwater here on the TX coast when the wind lays down, and I've been really happy with it. It's a fast rod, but not as fast as most people make it out to be IMO. I've tried SA Bonefish and SA Grand Slam on it, and the rod really likes both lines. I tend to go with the Grand Slam more since I'm usually sight fishing with it, and my casts aren't very long...usually less than 50'. If I know I'll be doing a lot of blind casting, I go with the SA Bonefish


----------



## WC53

richarde206 said:


> Are your 6, 8, and 11 all the Lamson SS rods? I haven't come across any in our area, but I did wiggle test a 6, and it seemed a much stouter rod than it is described online. I wish I could cast a few of these Lamson sticks.


I fish the Lamson 6 a lot. Definitely a salt 6 wt. Very smooth rod. I like Grand Slam on it as an all around. It could handle a heavier redfish line for short shots.


----------



## bknot

6,7,8,9,9,9,9,9,9,10,10,10,12

Most are 25 years old but they still work! 

If forced to have 3 only, it’d be 7, 9, 10. Though 9 and 10 are pretty close in casting, the 10 wts have a lot more lifting power


----------



## Earle Waters

sjestok said:


> Currently in the process of adjusting my quiver. At the moment, I only have a 9wt and looking to get a 7wt rod as another rod in the arsenal. At the moment, having trouble deciding if this is the path I actually want to take. So, I want to hear it from y'all. Should I keep the trend that I'm going for now, or fully adjust to a 6wt and 8wt setup? I know the 8wt is the bread and butter rod weight in Florida, where I'm fishing, and a lot of people love the 6wt as a good, light backup rod weight. Open to all suggestions. Thanks!


I fish my 9 for reds mostly because I encounter a lot of big snook when redfishing 🤗🇺🇸😎


----------



## AlbieFly

My 9s are quickly becoming my favorite rods. Wish I bought a 7 instead of 6 earlier this year


----------



## Sagebass

I like 7 and 9 weights for saltwater and 6 and 8 weights for freshwater.


----------



## Captgw

sjestok said:


> Currently in the process of adjusting my quiver. At the moment, I only have a 9wt and looking to get a 7wt rod as another rod in the arsenal. At the moment, having trouble deciding if this is the path I actually want to take. So, I want to hear it from y'all. Should I keep the trend that I'm going for now, or fully adjust to a 6wt and 8wt setup? I know the 8wt is the bread and butter rod weight in Florida, where I'm fishing, and a lot of people love the 6wt as a good, light backup rod weight. Open to all suggestions. Thanks!


A lot depends on the mfg and rod series. You can take rods from the same mfg and same weight and they’ll perform different w the same line. You can also take identical rods with different lines and they’ll perform different.
As far as “odds or evens”, comes down to personal preference. You can always go up or down a line size in the same rod. Put a 7wt line on and 8wt rod and you can carry more like in the air and get tighter loops. Put a 9wt line on the same 8wt rod and it’ll load quicker to get shots off quicker at shorter distances. Once you get a “feel” for any set up you’ll be able to adjust your cast as needed. Best of luck!!


----------



## cwarfield

Go with the 7wt


----------

